# BalanceIt.com



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Has anyone played with this? It is very detailed software for generating complete recipes to make home cooked food for your pets. When you end up at the AutoBalancer EZ page, click "help" right above the "done" button for detailed instructions on how to use that part. You can make recipes for healthy dogs and cats or those with listed illnesses.

The site sells the supplements needed to balance the recipes. Some supplements for sick pets require approval from your vet, which is built into the site. Many of the pre-generated recipes (second check box in pop-up after you choose "healthy adult" from the list) have little flashing green arrows next to the words "Balance IT Canine/Feline". This means they will tell you how to add the supplements needed for that recipe without buying their products.

If you make a profile, you can save pets and recipes. You could spend hours playing with the nearly infinite options, or just choose a recipe you like and go. Very cool!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, that website sounds like it could be useful. I fed a home cooked diet to my chis for a while at some point and this would have been helpful at the time. I'll have a look into it.


----------

